# funny acronyms



## AZN dubs (Sep 18, 2007)

ok, so i was just looking at an old thread about what GTI actually meant, and it had my wondering what the rest of the tex thought of some different trims, such as GL GLI GLX GLS.. etc.. they came up with some funny things for GTI such as "get tickets instantly" and i thought it would be a fun thread, so long as it doesn't get locked.
so post up some trims and what you think they should be .


----------



## RvGrnGTI (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: funny acronyms (AZN dubs)*

*G*ood
*L*uck
...with this thread lol.

IN.


----------



## AZN dubs (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: funny acronyms (RvGrnGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RvGrnGTI* »_*G*ood
*L*uck
...with this thread lol.

IN.
yea i figured that, but if people like you don't say that.. maybe people would take it serious.


----------



## dxstrxy (Sep 3, 2007)

getting
locked
imo
but now i wanna play, no need for pessimism








gremlins
live
inside








"girls love it" is an exaggeration, the majority could care less, i had a bmw emblem that just happened to fit on my grill for ****s and giggles..they loved it then..



_Modified by dxstrxy at 10:19 AM 1-5-2009_


----------



## MyVWsPhatter (Oct 19, 2003)

I'll play since it's a new idea for a thread and I like those....
Generic Tuning Infatuation...


----------



## graffkng (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: (MyVWsPhatter)*

GLI: Gotta Lower It


----------



## MyVWsPhatter (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: (graffkng)*


_Quote, originally posted by *graffkng* »_GLI: Gotta Lower It

Good one!


----------



## Get What You Like (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: (dxstrxy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dxstrxy* »_getting
locked
imo
but now i wanna play, no need for pessimism








gremlins
live
inside








"girls love it" is an exaggeration, the majority could care less, i had a bmw emblem that just happened to fit on my grill for ****s and giggles..they loved it then..

_Modified by dxstrxy at 10:19 AM 1-5-2009_

haha i remember that jesse i was always like wtf is this kid thinking haha before i knew u tho..
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## black lavender (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: (Get What You Like)*

*G*et *L*ocked *I*nstantly.


----------



## MyVWsPhatter (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: (Black Lavender)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black Lavender* »_*G*et *L*ocked *I*nstantly. 


How about....
Good 
Thread 
Idea


----------



## rubadub03 (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (graffkng)*


_Quote, originally posted by *graffkng* »_GLI: Gotta Lower It

new sig?











_Modified by rubadub03 at 12:47 PM 1-5-2009_


----------



## vwitalianman! (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: (Black Lavender)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black Lavender* »_*G*et *L*ocked *I*nstantly. 
 lmao















In*










_Modified by vwitalianman! at 10:32 AM 1-5-2009_


----------



## switch55 (Oct 9, 2007)

IB4TL


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (switch55)*

this happened before and I think it was jebglx or Brad that locked it by saying
Gonna Lock It


----------



## allmotor6 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

Gigantic
Titts
Inside
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BellCityDubber (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: (allmotor6)*

GET 
THERE
IMMEDIATELY


----------



## rubadub03 (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (BellCityDubber)*

i was tryin to come up with something in that sense...
Get
Lucky
Instantly


----------



## volkedup (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: (rubadub03)*

*J*oin *T*hese *I*diots... 
...trying to come up a witty acronym... and i couldn't. I fail. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## MyVWsPhatter (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: (volkedup)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volkedup* »_*J*oin *T*hese *I*diots... 
...trying to come up a witty acronym... and i couldn't. I fail. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


I think it has to be related to the cars lol








Gets 
Turbo
Instantly


----------



## AZN dubs (Sep 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

so since im the OP, i figured i would come up with one myself..
GLI= Get Laid Inside. it took my all this time to think of that lol
and remember we aren't limited to just the trims that i posted.. TDI even 1.8t would work


----------



## ibeatjettas (May 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (AZN dubs)*

*M*ost
*K*ool
*4*
*G*eneric
*T*eenage
*I*diots


----------



## gtiguy1994 (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (ibeatjettas)*

GLS
Good Lord its Slow!!!
Gays Love Sedans









GLX
God Loves X-flow ( vr6 is cross flow







)




_Modified by gtiguy1994 at 6:40 PM 1-5-2009_


----------



## Tripicana (Dec 17, 2004)

i've been wondering what ftw means?
for the win?


----------



## gtiguy1994 (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: (Tripicana)*

yes


----------



## dxstrxy (Sep 3, 2007)

/\








Black
Money
Pit


----------



## Dr32Feelgood (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ibeatjettas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ibeatjettas* »_*M*ost
*K*ool
*4*
*G*eneric
*T*eenage
*I*diots










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gruppe-b (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (IronMan6976)*

Definitely Badgers Porsches,Really(32)
or,maybe..Gears To Infinity,or,Gosh Thats Insane,or,Da Bomb People,and my piece de resistence-Deleriously Bombastic Performance!


----------



## backintown (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (gruppe-b)*

When I had my mkiii GTi Vr6 i worked at a Toyota dealer and they all called me:
Ghey
Tool
Inside


----------



## AZN dubs (Sep 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ouch. thats a low blow. any more you guys can think of?


----------



## Pretty Hate Machine (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (dxstrxy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dxstrxy* »_getting

"girls love it" is an exaggeration, the majority could care less, i had a bmw emblem that just happened to fit on my grill for ****s and giggles..they loved it then..

_Modified by dxstrxy at 10:19 AM 1-5-2009_

girls do love it. gets em hot. minus the BMW tag. vw for sure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (dubraycer36)*

Speedy, Sweet, Super
Little
Car


----------



## wonderman1000 (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: (teutoned)*

Giant Turbo Inside


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (wonderman1000)*

V**ina
Wetter


----------



## Pretty Hate Machine (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (Rage In The Machines)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rage In The Machines* »_V**ina
Wetter


----------



## dxstrxy (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: (16vPrincess)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vPrincess* »_
*some*girls do love it. gets em hot. minus the BMW tag. vw for sure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

select few girls like vws, and another select few of those girls are attractive, not that i don't know of any but its a slim to none chance of me finding one that i like. i'm getting the current girl into it little by little though. i figure it's easier to get a good looking girl into vw then a vw girl into looking good.


----------



## VW_RAT_VW (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (dxstrxy)*

Getting 
Laid 
Inside


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: (Rage In The Machines)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rage In The Machines* »_V**ina
Wetter










hahahahahahahaha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pretty Hate Machine (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (dxstrxy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dxstrxy* »_
select few girls like vws, and another select few of those girls are attractive, not that i don't know of any but its a slim to none chance of me finding one that i like. i'm getting the current girl into it little by little though. i figure it's easier to get a good looking girl into vw then a vw girl into looking good.









HAHAHA
true, its not hard to get into vw's...they are so sexy and fun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ShenkVR (Aug 31, 2008)

Golf
Turbo
Injection (i think thats what it actually means)


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: (ShenkVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShenkVR* »_(i think thats what it actually means)

Lol no. Funny tho.
*G*otta
*L*ove
*S*luts
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## I-SPY-WID-MY-GTI (Nov 15, 2012)

GLI- GOTTA LOOSE IT:wave:


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

*G*irls
*T*its
*I*nside


----------

